

Ask YC: Trying to find interns/casual workers in the USA. Any suggestions? - will_phipps


======
slyv
I'd recommend you post more about what you are looking for at the moment. HN
can be a great place in itself to find someone.

------
stonemetal
What is a casual worker?

~~~
shanelja
"Hey, can you work today?" - "Nah, I'm going out, how about next Monday?"

